# Braun-Rasierer totaler Müll?



## Gamer090 (30. August 2014)

*Braun-Rasierer totaler Müll?*

Hi zusammen

Vor 2 Tagen um 2 Uhr Morgens ging bei mir einfach mal so weil es lust hatte mein Braun 350cc los. Lies sich kaum abstellen zuerst aber es ging. Ein paar Minuten später ging er wieder los und dann lies der sich noch schwerer Abstellen, jede Bewegung hat ihn eingeschaltet.

Da musste ich einfach den Akku bzw die Aufladbaren Batterien entnehmen und seit dem benutze ich den Rasierer auch nicht mehr. Weshalb?

Innendrin ist der "Motor" verrostet, ja richtig gelesen er ist verrostet und das bei einem Rasierer den ich sogar unter der Dusche benutzen kann!

Es gibt zwar Öl um die Beweglichen Teile gut am laufen zu lassen aber das bringt nix wenn da Wasser reinläuft. Habe ihn seit ungefähr 2 Jahren und jetzt setze ich wieder auf die gute alte Rasur mit dem nicht elektrischen Rasierer. 

Habe ich Pech gehabt oder hat noch jemand ebenfalls Probleme mit Braun Rasierern?

EDIT: Habe noch etwas vergessen, im Rasierer war es Ölig und die Schrauben die unter dem Scherkopf sind waren nicht sehr fest angezogen.


----------



## thunderofhate (30. August 2014)

*AW: Braun-Rasierer totaler Müll?*

Vater, Opas, Onkel und ich nutzen Rasierer von Braun und haben keinerlei Probleme. Allerdings verwendet jeder ein anderes Modell.
Meiner ist ein 395cc, der sich nicht sehr von deinem unterscheiden dürfte.


----------



## AeroX (30. August 2014)

Also ich hab meinen schon 5-6 Jahre und der läuft immernoch einwandfrei!


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (30. August 2014)

*AW: Braun-Rasierer totaler Müll?*

Also, mag sein das die eine oder andere Charge / ein Modell eine Macke, ein Defekt hat.
Du hast vielleicht einfach ein Defektes oder Montagsgerät. Gibts sogar bei Braun! 



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Da ich viel den Langhaarschneider nutze habe  ich auf Dauer mit deren Gerätschaften auch wenig Glück, ein Phillips  ohne Scherkopf läuft immer noch.


Hmmm, vielleicht haben die wirklich nachgelassen...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. August 2014)

*AW: Braun-Rasierer totaler Müll?*

Da ich viel den Langhaarschneider nutze habe ich auf Dauer mit deren Gerätschaften auch wenig Glück, ein Phillips ohne Scherkopf läuft immer noch.


----------



## Gamer090 (30. August 2014)

*AW: Braun-Rasierer totaler Müll?*



ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Also, mag sein das die eine oder andere Charge / ein Modell eine Macke, ein Defekt hat.
> Du hast vielleicht einfach ein Defektes oder Montagsgerät. Gibts sogar bei Braun!
> 
> 
> Hmmm, vielleicht haben die wirklich nachgelassen...


 
Kann sein das ich einfach Pech hatte, Braun ist eigentlich für gute Rasierer bekannt deshalb wundert es mich auch.


----------



## Push (30. August 2014)

*AW: Braun-Rasierer totaler Müll?*

geht doch nix über ein anständiges Rasiermesser  und wenn es mal schnell gehen muss, gibt's ja noch den guten alten Hobel


----------



## Gamer090 (30. August 2014)

*AW: Braun-Rasierer totaler Müll?*



Push schrieb:


> geht doch nix über ein anständiges Rasiermesser  und wenn es mal schnell gehen muss, gibt's ja noch den guten alten Hobel


 
Stimmt das Rasiermesser ist eigentlich immer noch die Nr.1  Aber ein Hobel? Hmmm.. Mein Gesicht ist nicht aus Holz.


----------



## jamie (30. August 2014)

*AW: Braun-Rasierer totaler Müll?*

Mein Braun (Typ habe ich gerade nicht im Kopf) läuft auch noch wunderbar. Hattest wahrscheinlich einfach Pech. Blindgänger gibt's überall.


----------



## Push (30. August 2014)

*AW: Braun-Rasierer totaler Müll?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Stimmt das Rasiermesser ist eigentlich immer noch die Nr.1  Aber ein Hobel? Hmmm.. Mein Gesicht ist nicht aus Holz.


Rasierhobel  , von zB Mühle und dazu zB Personna Rasierklingen... 
Schaum natürlich immer selbst machen 
Ich mag ja den Geruch von Speick sehr gerne und kommt bei mir auch immer wunderbarer Schaum bei raus.


----------



## _chiller_ (31. August 2014)

*AW: Braun-Rasierer totaler Müll?*

Mein Braun-Rasierer hat ca. 10 Jahre lang gehalten, bis er sich nicht mehr aufladen lies. Jetzt hab ich einen 190S für ca. 35 Euro gekauft, der technisch völlig identisch mit dem alten Modell ist. Wenn der jetzt auch 10 Jahre durchhält, war das Geld gut investiert


----------



## Push (31. August 2014)

*AW: Braun-Rasierer totaler Müll?*



-BlueTiger- schrieb:


> wieviel ram hast du verbaut?   schick mal ein photo von den/deinen schnittstellen!!
> 
> ps: der braunrasierer mit quadcore ist nur zu empfehlen_!!!


 
meintest mich?
wegen Schnittstellen und Messer/Hobel ? 
ich rasier mich schon seit über 12Jahren mit Messer und wenn's "schnell" gehen muss eben mit nen Hobel ... 
da schneidet man sich nicht bzw so gut wie nie ... 
und gründlicher ist so eine Rasur zudem auch noch, da kommt auch kein "dummer" Systemrasierer von Gillette , Wilkinson und Co  mit ...


----------



## Kandzi (31. August 2014)

*AW: Braun-Rasierer totaler Müll?*

Hab mich mal eben zu dem Rasierhobel eingelesen. Wusste gar net das es sowas heutzutage noch gibt^^
Danke für den Tipp. Hab seid Jahren mit Rasurbrand zu kämpfen. Werde es definitiv mal testen.

Mein Braun Rasierer läuft nun auch seid 5 Jahren.
Hast halt ein Montagsmodell erwischt


----------



## Florian97450 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Braun-Rasierer totaler Müll?*

Also ich nutze seit ungefähr 6-7 Jahren den selben Braun Rasierer. Er funktioniert noch immer wie am ersten Tag. Davor hatte ich auch einen Braun (der hielt auch 6 Jahre)
Mein Vater und mein Opa nutzen auch schon immer Braun Rasierer und hatte auch noch nie Problem.

Glaube einfach das du Pech hattest.


----------

